# Super Red HMPK Thai Sibling Pair



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well they're here! They're from Thailand and have excellent fins! I'm starting conditioning tomorrow and will for 2 weeks.​ 
Spawning Tank:
10 gallon
50 Watt Heater
One IAL Leaf
Live plants
Cave
Plastic wrap cover​ 
Growouts:
I'll be dividing this spawn into 3 16.5 gallon plastic tubs with heaters and a few plastic plants.​ 
Spawning pair:​ 
Male (Fireball):
​ 
Female (Cherry, after my red VT female who recently passed away )
​ 
*I've wanted Red HMPKs since I came into the hobby. I'm so happy right now!!!​


----------



## MizzVamp115 (Oct 2, 2010)

They're lovely! I can't wait to see the offspring


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow, they are really pretty, they look so vibrant already!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so glad you got them! Good luck with them. They're beautiful!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Fireball (and Cherry ) began making nests!! I set up the tank and added 2 1/2 almond leaves and the styro cup and all. They're eating frozen bloodworms and getting siphoned every other day (they're in 3 gallon tubs).


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok I added 4 almond leaves to the tank. I decided to divide the spawning tank and introduce the pair. Once the male has a nice nest I'll release the female.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I released the pair (on their own sides of the divider). Now we wait for them to be ready so I can pull the divider.

Here's the spawning tank:


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

He's chilling under the cup! YES! Sorry...hehe. Usually my males sit under the cup for awhile and then get to nest building.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

So awhile back I found some vids on youtube and found out the uploader lives in Denver. I'm not sure if he's still breeding but I saw his aquabid page and it looks like he bought his red HMPKs from Chaba (breeder of my fish).

Here's his spawn log:
Introducing the Pair: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3GoSDX_e7I&feature=related

One week old: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPoHBQKv4_Q&feature=related

Three weeks old: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9cPzC4RMYU&feature=related

Four weeks old: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0eJMd-NLAA&feature=related

5 weeks old: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_Ulal2pNXY&feature=related

6 weeks old: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDK2sfH3VIY&feature=related

8 week old: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBCc4Gtsdr0&feature=related

9 weeks old: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBjDitDq1X4&feature=related

10 week old VS 7 month old large yellow dragon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uh3fMrGEr10&feature=related

12 week old: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5WIWViHPXQ&feature=related

12-13 week old breeding back to mom: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m905JooX9eY&feature=related

Just thought I'd give you guys an idea of how mine will look (since mine are relatives of the fish in the vids).


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow! Awesome videos! Thanks for posting those. Those fish are beautiful!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well I was hoping for a text book spawn but I'm obviously not going to get that. I had to release Cherry just to get Fireball to start thinking about a nest....I'll be leaving them alone for now and see if they spawn in the early morning.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He better get to work on that nest! lol She's not gonna wait around forever. lol


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Has he made a nest yet?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

He just flares. He seems to be starting one.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

A sudden change in behavior just occured. There's a line of bubbles on one side of the cup (usually this is what my males build before spawning). Also Cherry isn't freaking out anymore but following Fireball, fully flared around the tank. My guess is that within an hour they'll start spawning. I can also see a vertical bar on Cherry (usually these are harder to see on fish this red).


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

You absolutely must get a camera. We NEED decent pics lol. Your phone just doesn't cut it 

Hope it goes well! They look like really nice fish.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Tell me about it! Well Fireball is working super hard on the nest. Cherry just chills there goin...."sheesh would you hurry up!".


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Lol yup the men have to do all the hard work in betta world 

You can get great camera deals on Craigslist...mine was $30 and works great. It has its good days and its bad but gets pretty good close ups...as long as they aren't too close lol. 

^^sorry for changing the topic off your fish XD


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Here's some semi-decent pics I just took:


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

I used the nikon coolpix for a while... it isn't too pricy and has a great macro setting

I hope the fishies have big healthy babies!


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Those did turn out pretty well. How's the nest coming?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well we had a close embrace. She nudged him but he was to busy showing off to do anything about it. He is workin on a nest. 

BTW this is how most of my spawns go......sigh....oh well if I get eggs I'll be happy!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Maybe they'll spawn tonight.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'm pretty trusting of my fish, most of my spawns happened while I was gone for hours! They haven't hurt eachother at all so I might leave them while I'm at school.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The pair that I watched in one of the vids you posted were so calm. There was no chasing or nipping. She went under the nest and he just swam around looking at her.


----------

